# 15" Notebook mit Core i7 und SSD



## CyberAnt (2. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ums kurz zu machen ich suche ein Notebook mit nem Core I7 und mit einer SSD und möglichst mit LED Backlight Display(15 Zoll wär nicht schlecht). Graka spielt für mich keine Rolle - will es hauptsächlich zum arbeiten nehmen. 
Bin bissher nur bei Dell fündig geworden.
Kann das wirklich sein das nur Dell die Kombination Core i7 und SSD anbietet?


----------



## midnight (2. Dezember 2009)

Naja im Zweifelsfall kaufst du eine SSD nach, das ist ja nicht das Problem. Noch gibts nicht allzu viele Laptops mit nem i7. Was hast denn damit so spektakuläres vor, dass du nen i7 brauchst?

so far


----------



## mattinator (2. Dezember 2009)

Ist zwar ein Spiele-Notebook und relativ teuer, erfüllt jedoch über den Konfigurator Deine Anforderungen: DevilTech - High Performance Systems*-*_Devil 9700 DTX # und ist außerdem noch ganz gut anpassbar. Das 17" FragBook von DevilTech steht in der Bewertung der 17" Spiele-NoteBooks bei notebookjournal.de (Notebook und Laptop Vergleiche auf notebookjournal.de) an zweiter Stelle.


----------



## Pixelplanet (2. Dezember 2009)

wofür brauch man den nen I7 aber ne schlechte graka ?

zum "arbeiten" reicht auch ein Standard dual-core


----------



## rebel4life (3. Dezember 2009)

Schau dir mal die ThinkPads an. Die W Serie sollte in etwa das richtige für dich sein.


----------



## Acid (7. Dezember 2009)

würde dir auf jedenfall ein studio 17 von dell empfehlen... wobei auch einige sony vaio in fragen kommen könnten....


falls du nicht unbg. windows nutzten musst empfiehlt sich auf jedenfall auch ein macbook....


----------



## mattinator (8. Dezember 2009)

Acid schrieb:


> würde dir auf jedenfall ein studio 17 von dell empfehlen...



Sowohl für die 17" als auch 15" Studio mit i7 Mobile Prozessor gibt's keine SSD direkt von Dell. Zum Dazukaufen ist Dell so schon zu teuer und evtl. auch problematisch mit der Gewährleistung.


----------



## midnight (8. Dezember 2009)

mattinator schrieb:


> Zum Dazukaufen ist Dell so schon zu teuer und evtl. auch problematisch mit der Gewährleistung.



Nein, du kannst da einbauen was du willst! Wenn du die Festplatte umbaust und dir dann z. B. die Grafikkarte kaputt ist, wird das anstandslos ersetzt.
Bei Dell funktioniert das 1A, Dell eben (=

Übrigens: Wenn du das Ding zum Arbeiten nutzt: Kannst du es über eine Firma kaufen? Dann wirds meist günstiger. Die Inspiron sind den Studios sehr ähnlich, kosten dann aber meist etwas weniger.

so far


----------



## Acid (11. Dezember 2009)

mattinator schrieb:


> Sowohl für die 17" als auch 15" Studio mit i7 Mobile Prozessor gibt's keine SSD direkt von Dell. Zum Dazukaufen ist Dell so schon zu teuer und evtl. auch problematisch mit der Gewährleistung.




Blödsinn! Du kannst per Telefonbestellung jede ssd upgraden lassen...... ein kollege aus einem anderen forum hat bei dell z.b. für eine samsung ssd 256gb 380euro bezahlt...! So günstig bekommt man sie nirgends!

Und wenn ein anbieter etwas anstandslos ersetzt dann ist es ja wohl dell!


----------



## Herbboy (11. Dezember 2009)

wow - 380€? da lohnt es sich ja fast, eines zu bestellen und die dann mit ner normalen HDD zu erstzen, um die SSD zu verticken ^^


----------

